# Biggest Paunsaugunt Buck Ever



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Saw this photo making the rounds on Facebook this morning. You can find it on the Tines Up Facebook page. According to the posting on Facebook, it is the biggest buck to ever come off the Paunsaugunt/Alton unit. Scores 259 6/8. Lucky hunter was Jeff Richards. What a sweet buck! I can't stop staring at it. :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

He shot him in the antler???


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

But, is it the biggest buck shot off a bait station? that's the real question...! Apples anyone?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

archerycrazy said:


> S... it is the biggest buck to ever come off the Paunsaugunt/Alton unit.


According to who? Who's keeping unit records? I had no idea we had records for individual units.

(impressive deer. I'm jealous)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What's the difference between apples and salt?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What's the difference between apples and salt?


Apples are sweet. Salt is....well.....salty? I like salt on my apples.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Trick question. Nothing.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Sure is a pretty buck.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This buck is flat awesome! Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Solid buck! The Alton really does produce some quality bucks.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet buck! I wonder what his name was?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_Guided hunt_.... ~Yawn~ , nice shot...


----------

